# Old Battery - 3M TR-630/632



## OSU55 (Dec 14, 2012)

Wondering if anyone may have access, home/work/otherwise, to an old or used 3M TR-630 or 632 battery. These fit the TR-600 series papr. As I understand it the TR-300 series battery is different and won't fit. I'm interested in the battery case itself, to make an AC/DC plug-in power supply vs buying new batteries every few years. I'm in a rural area and don't have access to various resale/salvage/2nd hand outlets like the big cities. Any input on web sites or someplace that have these used batteries is welcome. Thanks for any help.


----------

